# Jessops In New Trouble Again...?



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

heard they cannot pay their latest loan and will be losing their New Oxford street store very soon. Staff told they will be forced to have new contracts where by they will be texted with 2 hours notice if they are required to work etc. Staff going nuts and managers been sacked all over the show.

might be a few bargains soon !


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

It would be a shame if they do go, specialist photographic retailers are few and far between on the high street. I used my local one regularly until they stopped stocking Pentax gear, then did what I imagine many other people do, find what you want on the internet instead and stop going in the shop completely.


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

The problem with Jessops around Oxford Street is that you go there for the advice and expertise but then head over to Tottenham Court Road to buy the stuff for much cheaper.


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

thedburgess said:


> The problem with Jessops around Oxford Street is that you go there for the advice and expertise but then head over to Tottenham Court Road to buy the stuff for much cheaper.


i doubt very much any shop on TCR could beat Jessops on price. Ok, you have Jacobs that is still doing well . From what i have heard the new contracts they want the staff to sign will "push" the staff too far. And despite the new look at the New Oxford street branch which i admit is very good. They cannot pay the loan back.


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

London luke said:


> thedburgess said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with Jessops around Oxford Street is that you go there for the advice and expertise but then head over to Tottenham Court Road to buy the stuff for much cheaper.
> ...


When I bought my EOS 40D it was Â£950 at the time in jessops then I went to TCR and haggled with them and manage to get it for Â£800 with free 4gb memory card and Â£160 cashback so you can doubt as much as you want.


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

thedburgess said:


> London luke said:
> 
> 
> > thedburgess said:
> ...


with what type of guarantee? Full UK or was it a grey import. between jessops and jacobs you can find a great price to walk in and buy instead of the net etc . I find most shops on TCR are now run by Turks and they are no different from the Indians who ran it before ,when it comes to after sales issues.

If you really know what you want ,then why use shops at all ? ! But i do not know one shop on TCR that holds a good stock and have staff that TRULY know their stuff. But for what you got at the time...you did well !


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

My 710 has been dealing with our local Jessops for a number of years.

Although they have usually been able to price match (or equivalent in goods), when buying most (not all) items she has had to order and pay for the item because it is not in stock. If this is how they conduct business in their flagship shop I can understand why people go elsewhere.

My local "Goldsmiths"(from which I get a healthy company associated discount) has recently gone the same way. Until about Christmas 2008 they carried several higher end brands with a few "designer" brands. Now the only higher end brand they carry is Tag Heur, and only a few of them, with lots of "expensive" (those sold cheaply extensively on *bay etc.) designer brands. My local "Goldsmiths" can always order in what I want to look at, however when I am in a buying mood I want it now not in a weeks time.

Apologies for the rant.

Thanks for the info' about Jessops.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I heard they were in a spot of bother. My local Jessops 'World Camera Centre' in Leicester (the one that used to be their head office until they moved up the road) has closed down and is now a Tescos express which, to be honest as much as I hate Tescos, it's a lot easier to buy a pint of milk now.


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

johnbrigade said:


> Yeah I heard they were in a spot of bother. My local Jessops 'World Camera Centre' in Leicester (the one that used to be their head office until they moved up the road) has closed down and is now a Tescos express which, to be honest as much as I hate Tescos, it's a lot easier to buy a pint of milk now.


THis latest issue they have i think is still "under wraps" and i only found out due to someone who is right in the "know"

the biggest concern is the contract they want all staff to sign. If these type of contracts are used in the future by other companies then i feel sorry for the employees


----------

